# XBMC sur iPad2



## labasritas (15 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour
j'ai un ipad 2 (jailbreaké)

j'ai installé XBMC sur mon iPad.
je voudrais savoir si avec XBMC on peut lire les photos sur iPhoto?

mon installation
iMac connecté sur un DD externe 
sur ce DD externe il y a 2 répertoires
1) iPhoto : qui contient le fichier "iphoto library"
2) photos autres : qui contient des photos non classé encore. 

quand depuis XBMC je cherche mon Imac = OK
en choisissant iMac je trouve bien mon DD externe = OK
depuis Ipad je vois bien les deux répertoires = OK

quand je click sur le répertoire "photos autres" je vois toutes les photos = OK
mais quand je click sur le répertoire iPhoto je ne vois pas le fichier "iphoto library"

est ce qu'il ya une configuration spécifique à faire pour pouvoir accéder les photos du fichier iphoto library.

merci pour votre support.


----------



## doupold (16 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Je pense que iphoto library est un métafichier de données qui ne peut être lu que par iphoto (et encore, pas par toutes les versions).

La chose la plus simple à faire est d'aller à partir de XBMC dans LE REPERTOIRE dans lequel les photos sont rangées.

Il sera alors plus facile de les lire.

J'espère avoir été utile.


----------



## labasritas (16 Décembre 2012)

doupold
merci pour ton message et excellente remarque qui a résolu mon probleme

merci


----------

